# Poppin Hoglet Display



## kcmillin (Apr 5, 2010)

After completing the V-Tiwn flame eater engine I decided it needed a good home.

Started by making the frame. Soldered together CRS.







and with the engine in place...






Thats it for know. 

I need to learn how to do miniature sheet metal work for the fenders and gas tank.

Kel


----------



## kcmillin (Apr 5, 2010)

here is another pic for proportion. With the tire and a rod to show the rake.






Still need to make the tranny, and figure out if I want to use a chain, or a belt.

kel


----------



## rake60 (Apr 5, 2010)

I like that idea Kel. 

Flames at the cylinders instead of popping out the exhaust pipes.. scratch.gif

Oh Yeah. *Works for me!* Thm:

Now you need to build a tiny English Wheel for the sheet metal work.
I'm sure that has been done before, but I can't come up with a reference 
to it. Maybe someone else here can.

Rick


----------



## kcmillin (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks Rick, this puts a hole new meaning to flames on a motorcycle. 

I have never done any english wheel work before, I might just wing it, using a hammer and whatnot. I plan on using .030" brass, but copper also crossed my mind. 
Which material would be best, and how thick should it be?

Anyway, I needed to make a rim for the rear tire. The only material I had big enough was a 2.5" steel round bar. A little overkill for the purpose, but it will do. 

I hope it acts as a flywheel. The motor I made does not require a flywheel to run, and should have enough power to turn this wheel. But I guess I will find out.

here are the pics.


















the rear axel.

For the tire I used an RC truck tire. 4" round by 2" wide.
I did not like the tread so I sanded it off with the belt sander (a tool I use constantly) 

As a bonus, sanding the rubber tire cleaned the belt on the sander very well.









Thats it for now. I still have not decided to put spokes in the wheel or not, there wont be much room once I make the hub.

kel


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Apr 6, 2010)

I've been watching kel and it's looking good.
I'll be interested in seeing your sheet metal work.


----------



## kcmillin (Apr 7, 2010)

Got a few more bits done today. 

The hub for the rear wheel, with a pully.


















Now on to the tranny bit.

sheetmetal soon.

kel


----------



## kcmillin (Apr 7, 2010)

Started work on the tranny case. This will just be a simple single shaft. Nothing fancy. Two caps and a case.

started with 2 inch aluminum and bored a .8" hole and made 3 sides flat.









More to come


----------



## kcmillin (Apr 10, 2010)

Got some more work done on the tranny today. 

There will be a simple clutch so I can disengage the rear wheel. 

Milling out the inside of the case so I can have room to make the clutch.





Here is the engine input side, just a simple pully on the outside, and a brass "clutch" plate on th inside.









Milling the 1/8" keyway for the clutch to ride on.









Broaching the keyslot in the moving side of the clutch.













here it is installed for friction and running testing.





Thats it for today.

hope to figure out the linkage for the clutch tomorow.

Kel


----------



## Deanofid (Apr 10, 2010)

Pretty cool stuff you're doing here, Kel. The rim for that rear tire turned out rather spectacular. Very nice.
I like your idea for the clutch, too. That might be a neat one to draw up for the forum downloads section.

Dean


----------



## kcmillin (Apr 11, 2010)

Got some more of the clutch bits done today. Ill try to draw up some plans for this, all my dimentions are specific to this but can be used for a variety of applications. 

The clutch plates are both brass, this is so they will slip easy but still grab to turn the wheel.

here is the clutch closed.




here is the clutch open.





Clutch fork, I cut off half the fork to decrease friction, the clutch only needs to move .010, so this will do.





Linkage for clutch fork





assembled tranny.





here are pics off where I am in the build.









mockup with front tire.





Video of clutch in action.




Thats it for today.

Kel


----------



## ozzie46 (Apr 11, 2010)

Very very nice Kel. I didn't realize it was as big as it is. thought it was smaller.

  Keep up the good work.

  Ron


----------



## kcmillin (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks for replying Ozzie (and everyone) 

The proportions are turning out to be a little cartoonish, with the big engine and all. I wanted to make it smaller but it just would have ended up too goofy lookin.

This started out being just a display for my popping hog motor, but its turning out to be an even bigger project than I had imagined. 

I hate to dissapoint anybody, but I have zero sheet metal experience, aside from bending flat angles in a brake. (I am a sider by trade, and using a brake is a weekly thing) 

So.. I am probobly going to go with a sharp angle style fender, and gas tank.

I would like to make the gas tank functional, but I have concerns about filling a tank full of alchohol, and then starting a fire underneath it. 

Kel


----------



## Deanofid (Apr 11, 2010)

Your clutch looks like it works great. There could be a lot of applications for that.

I don't know how you're equipped there, Kel, but KustomKB has a pretty good bit of info about bending and hammering sheet into shapes on his Hoglett thread. You've got some experience already. Maybe you'll see something there that gives you some ideas.



> ...but I have concerns about filling a tank full of alchohol, and then starting a fire underneath it.


I reckon you're onto something there...

Dean


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Apr 12, 2010)

Awesome Kel.

And thanks for the pics on the clutch...I know next to nothing about them so I found that pretty helpful.


----------



## gbritnell (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi Kel, with the way that choppers are built today I don't think it looks cartoonish at all. It would be neat to build something like that for my engine but I'm afraid it would shake itself apart. :big: :big:
gbritnell


----------



## winklmj (Apr 15, 2010)

Nice...an engine that really does something. :bow:

The rubber tire looks great. Have you considered making it out of something more lightweight though so it doesn't bog down the engine so much?

Waiting for the next update...


----------



## kustomkb (Apr 15, 2010)

Looks and works great!

I'm hoping to sneak a little shop time in this weekend for my Hoglet.

I hear what you saying about the display becoming a project in itself...

Nice job!


----------



## kcmillin (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks for commenting guys. 

Winklmj, The bog of the engine is something In was going for, its kinda fun to let the clutch out slow, just like the real deal. Too fast, and you will kill the engine. 

kustomkb, I gotta admit, you project is an inspiration for mine. I hope you dont mind I borrowed the "Hoglet" name.

kel


----------



## kcmillin (Apr 15, 2010)

got some more time today, Decided to get the front end done. 

I figure a rigid frame would be even more badass with a rigid front end. Plus it will be eaiser to make. I was looking at making a springer but decided against it. I did not want it to get too busy.

the forks are made from steel with brass ends.









After soldering, it was put in the lathe for a taper to be turned onto it.









here is the triple tree parts





the assembly soldered together.





the front tire.





and installed on the bike.





thats it for know.

onto the handlebars.

Kel


----------



## kustomkb (Apr 15, 2010)

> kustomkb, I gotta admit, you project is an inspiration for mine. I hope you dont mind I borrowed the "Hoglet" name.



Thanks Kel, I'm flattered. Randall Cox, the designer, coined the name though.

Really cracking it off eh?

Nice!


----------



## kcmillin (Apr 16, 2010)

Started work on the gas tank today. I am using .030 thick brass I stole from my backdoor. (kickplate)

As you can see I have a highly sophisticated set of sheetmetal working tools, including 2, count them, two ball peen hammers, and some other hammer with a flat end. I am using a peice of oak covered mdf and a rubber floor mat to "beat the brass" on.

I am going with a Heat, Beat, Repeat method. By heating the brass and then letting it cool down, or sometimes beat it hot, I hope to anneal it and make it easier to work.

dont forget the stylish earmuffs.















fine electricle solder was used to put the three peices together.





here it is on the bike. (pre sanding and polishing)





since I dont currently have an english wheel, I used a belt sander to take down the high spots, and then a buffing wheel to see my progress.

I am pretty happy with the result, however, the possibility of it falling to peices is a possibility, considering there will two open flames underneath a soldered gas tank.









Well its got personality to say the least, the two halves are not quite the same, and a few dents gives it that "vintage" look.

if you notice, my hands are not bleeding, there was a few close calls though, that hammer is coming down pretty fast, one slight mistake, and youll end up with a nicely peened fingernail.

thats it for know. I still have to find a way to mount it, I plan on leaving it hollow, so well see how it works. 

Kel


----------



## putputman (Apr 17, 2010)

Kel, to be able to produce a tank like that with strictly hand skills has got to give you a different satisfaction that you just can't get from using machines.
Not an awful lot of those skills left. My hat's off to you! :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Apr 17, 2010)

Yeah what putputman said.
I've always thought of sheetmetal forming as a skillset in its own class. Very impressive to me.


----------



## ozzie46 (Apr 17, 2010)

Well done Kel, Well done. Thm: Thm: Thm: Thm:



   Ron


----------



## kcmillin (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks guys, I really appreciate your kind words. This forum has really been a motivation and inspiration to try new things. This is something I never though I would do. 

So my thanks goes to everyone on this forum.
      

Kel


----------



## SAM in LA (Apr 17, 2010)

Kel,

Are you sure that this is the first time you have worked sheet metal like this.

Perhaps, in a previous life, you made armour for King Arthurs Knights.

Looks great.

SAM


----------



## Deanofid (Apr 17, 2010)

Nicely done, Kel!

Dean


----------



## kcmillin (Apr 17, 2010)

SAM in LA  said:
			
		

> Perhaps, in a previous life, you made armour for King Arthur's Knights.
> 
> SAM



Funny, While I was doing it I felt like I was in the 15Th century, beating the steel like a medevil blacksmith. 


I got the front fender started today, not sure how I like it yet, but well see.

I used a small peening hammer as an anvil and beat it with the flat end of another hammer.





The rear fender is turing out to be a bit of a challenge, I got the radious toi large, and am having a tough time getting it where I want. 

My arms are getting a little pooped, this is a very time consuming process. Ill pick it up tomorrow.

Kel


----------



## kustomkb (Apr 18, 2010)

Everything is looking good,

First time around it takes quite a bit of guessing to see how much the radius will collapse with the shaping of the "corners"

You obviously already have seen that.

 A nice break from battling thou's I think.

the tank and front fender look sweet.

Keep at it!


----------



## Kaleb (Apr 18, 2010)

I've just had a thought, if you refine it a bit, you could get it to "ride" along! And I also think you're doing quite a job of it! To me, it's turning out to look like something a "bikie" would ride. Not criticizing you or anything, just like how it's turning out! :bow:


----------



## kcmillin (Apr 18, 2010)

It may not look like much, but these little tabs were a real bugger to get on.






I used a aluminum homemade hand vice as a heat sink to stop the heat from getting to the soldered joint.




Thats it for know.

kel


----------

